# Neither of us can sign divorce papers!!! Help!!



## ilovepatrick1976 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all,

My husband filed for divorce some time in June. I didn't even know. We have been separated since January. He couldn't bring himself to serve me. We have gone back and forth regarding what to do. He says he doesn't want to be pressured to make a decision. 

My question is...

If after a certain amount of time goes by, will we (he or I) have to file for divorce again if he never served me with the paperwork and nothing got signed? 

Neither of us have the $$ to file again. I would like to stay married but he isn't speaking to me, says he doesn't wan't to be pressured.


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

Some states will require it. You can search it on the internet.
He is getting cold feet. Maybe he is making sure it is what he wants. Don't pressure him over signing IF you are wanting to save the marriage.


----------



## ilovepatrick1976 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm not sure I want to save the marriage. He has a substance abuse problem that he wants to focus on and doesn't want to even think about us right now, I understand that. Just thought that if we wanted to get married again that would be easier than realizing we both don't want to be married, but we have to pay the filing fee and can't afford it. 

I searched the internet and couldn't find any info on time constraints regarding the filing! Uggghhhhh... what to do....


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Your local govt might offer some free legal clinics for people to get info on divorce. That won't take care of the issues with filing the fees, but you might be able to get some free advice and answers to your questions. I know they do them in my area.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Go to the local courthouse, find the family law section, and ask the clerks there. They're used to people doing their own legal stuff and having questions.

C


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> Go to the local courthouse, find the family law section, and ask the clerks there. They're used to people doing their own legal stuff and having questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

